# Spayed Or Neutered?



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok I have seen many members with dogs that are not altered and I'm just curious as to why. I know some people want to wait for a certain age or maybe some have other reasons behind their decision. So here's a poll. Please vote and if you have not altered your dog please post and tell why you have decided against it......


I know many of us have multiple dogs so I have made the poll where you can chose multiple choices....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll start........

2 of my dogs are altered but Thor is not neutered. He will never be neutered because he has a fatal heart condition and he would not make it through the surgery to neuter him so he will stay all natural..LMAO


----------



## April (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I don't want to spayed my dog because I want her to have some pups at some time in her life.
She's the only dog I have and want to have two - three pups of her when she's not here with us anymore.
Besides all the dogs in my family are females and they don't live with us ,the dogs she plays with at the park are neutered.
Besides since I never really care about fixing my dog I don't even know the difference between being spayed or neutered. 
There is no way for her to get pregnant because the times she goes out I'm always there.
Anyone knows the health benefits to it?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

My chi is neutered because I wasn't planning on picking up his marking spots all over the house, plus he has an overbite and he was either born with a crooked foot or maybe it got bent and stayed like that. My Bernie will not be neutered until he is 3 or 4 god willing he doesn't pee all over the house, I just don't believe neutering is good for a dog at all in most scenarios.however, I think for shelter dogs and people that are not experienced with dogs specially the way they contain their dogs and it it is also a great choice to stop unwanted puppies or stop people from backyard breeding. Many claim that intact dogs can be more agressive than fixed dogs, I think it all depends on the dog and not whether it is fixed or not.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have 2 intact and two altered. Penny & Orion were speutered at 4 1/2 mo. and Phoenix iwll die with his nuts, he will never be bred but he will die with his nuts, and Phoebe is intact because she is a show dog and she will eventually be a mother but not for a while.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

April said:


> Well I don't want to spayed my dog because I want her to have some pups at some time in her life.
> She's the only dog I have and want to have two - three pups of her when she's not here with us anymore.
> Besides all the dogs in my family are females and they don't live with us ,the dogs she plays with at the park are neutered.
> Besides since I never really care about fixing my dog I don't even know the difference between being spayed or neutered.
> ...


Check this out.......

Spay and Neuter for Dogs


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Check this out.......
> 
> Spay and Neuter for Dogs


Check this out 

Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?

Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete

And also read this:

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I have two altered dogs (one because of health issues), and the other because I adopted him. 

I have 4 unaltered dogs. I want to show these dogs and that is a requirement for sanctioned events. I would like to show Indigo, but she more than likely will get spayed sooner rather than later.

You need another option for me to choose!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I put "altered" although mine isn't yet. She will be at 6 months. I don't plan to show or breed her but I would like her to do some sporting events (which altering doesn't matter).


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been reccomended by the vets here that they will only alter Jaz afer she has had her first heat cycle.
I am going to alter as I said I would from day one.

As far as i'm aware, I am the only one with an a.p.b.t around these parts and I wan't it to stay that way. I'm not having any idiot getting their hands on a.p.b.t pups as there a lot of punks around my area, and I would get into huge trouble with the police.

P.S, can you add to the poll:
Not altered yet but will be in the near future.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> You need another option for me to choose!


What do you mean?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> My chi is neutered because I wasn't planning on picking up his marking spots all over the house, plus he has an overbite and he was either born with a crooked foot or maybe it got bent and stayed like that. My Bernie will not be neutered until he is 3 or 4 god willing he doesn't pee all over the house, I just don't believe neutering is good for a dog at all in most scenarios.however, I think for shelter dogs and people that are not experienced with dogs specially the way they contain their dogs and it it is also a great choice to stop unwanted puppies or stop people from backyard breeding. Many claim that intact dogs can be more agressive than fixed dogs, I think it all depends on the dog and not whether it is fixed or not.


If you don't believe in neutering then why are you doing it at all?


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> What do you mean?


Something like this ?



Jaz's dad said:


> P.S, can you add to the poll:
> Not altered yet but will be in the near future.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok added another option.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> If you don't believe in neutering then why are you doing it at all?


Well as I stated before I do not want to add to the population of homeless dogs and once the dog is fully developed I can see neutering as an option. My chihuahua was marking the whole house and it was getting really annoying cleaning after his tiny sprays, although I waited until the dog was 8 months to neuter him. I don't ever plan on breeding my dog but I will get another dog probably a female which I am not too excited about because I am sure she will be stubborn as all women are haha jk but I will eventually get a female and I do not want the risk of a pregnacy at my house. I neutered my first dog at 5 months and he grew lanky and he displayed the typical behavior of an intact dog. I think neutering is great for population control and nothing else.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I neutered my first dog at 5 months and he grew lanky and he displayed the typical behavior of an intact dog.


But the good question here is how do you know that the dog would have filled out anymore or acted any different? He could have turned out to be the same lanky dog without the neuter. You never know how a dog will turn out. Even if you do know the parents, you can only take a guess how the dog will turn out. My female was spayed at 6 months old and she's a little brick house. Weighing in full grown at 48lbs and just a beautiful dog. Maybe she would have turned out bigger but who knows.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> But the good question here is how do you know that the dog would have filled out anymore or acted any different? He could have turned out to be the same lanky dog without the neuter. You never know how a dog will turn out. Even if you do know the parents, you can only take a guess how the dog will turn out. My female was spayed at 6 months old and she's a little brick house. Weighing in full grown at 48lbs and just a beautiful dog. Maybe she would have turned out bigger but who knows.


Well if you read the links I provided the scientific studies state that because of this early neutering and the absence of testasterone the growth plates remained open longer than they should have been. Therefore affecting bone density, bone growth. I am not saying he was skinnier or less muscular, but his legs were longer than usual in my opinion, although I do agree with you that it is hard to guess how he would have looked if he wasn't fixed I still feel that his legs were very long and the head did not develop as good which kind of connects with the article. I think genetics also play a huge role in how the dog will look, however, sex hormones are essential for the development of the dog in all areas and that should always be taken into consideration. If nature put the balls there, it is a for a reason that goes beyond our understanding:roll:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Well if you read the links I provided the scientific studies state that because of this early neutering and the absence of testasterone the growth plates remained open longer than they should have been. Therefore affecting bone density, bone growth. I am not saying he was skinnier or less muscular, but his legs were longer than usual in my opinion, although I do agree with you that it is hard to guess how he would have looked if he wasn't fixed I still feel that his legs were very long and the head did not develop as good which kind of connects with the article. I think genetics also play a huge role in how the dog will look, however, sex hormones are essential for the development of the dog in all areas and that should always be taken into consideration. If nature put the balls there, it is a for a reason that goes beyond our understanding:roll:


Very true BUT...Who's to say your studies are correct and mine are not?

I have seen many people who wait til later in life to alter because they plan to do sporting events with their dog and that's fine. But if someone isn't going to do anything with the dog and it's just a pet then why not just go ahead and do it.....


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

well im not nuetering my dog, for a couple reasons.
Hes already not as active as I want him to be. and i need a very active pet cuz i run alot. My dog sleeps so much without nueter, that amount will probably increase if i nueter him. 
thier arent no fertile females around on my acreage, apart from coyotes lol, and i dont think my dog will go for that.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

gtnotw said:


> well im not nuetering my dog, for a couple reasons.
> Hes already not as active as I want him to be. and i need a very active pet cuz i run alot. My dog sleeps so much without nueter, that amount will probably increase if i nueter him.
> thier arent no fertile females around on my acreage, apart from coyotes lol, and i dont think my dog will go for that.


How old is your dog?


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

I did not vote on your poll due to the main reason for myself not to alter is the fact that we are extremely involved in showing with different registries and none of these registries will allow you to show and gain points toward titles with an altered animal in the conformation ring. The original purpose of conformation shows and similar events was to judge brood stock against the registry standard to find the best stock structurally to further the breed.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Very true BUT...Who's to say your studies are correct and mine are not?
> 
> I have seen many people who wait til later in life to alter because they plan to do sporting events with their dog and that's fine. But if someone isn't going to do anything with the dog and it's just a pet then why not just go ahead and do it.....


You are correct 100% like I said before if you are experienced with dogs and you just want a pet then it should be done. Someone that will do sports has a greater reason not to. Everyone has a point of view on the subject just like there are studies that oposse each other, all I am saying is that the pro spay and neuter campaigns are aimed at stopping overpopulation of pets. Most of these campaigns come from the ASPCA, HSUS and PETA. If we get technical I do not trust much of what they say specially since they raid a yard of fighting dogs and put the dogs down labeling them vicious when these dogs are less likely to bite a human than any other breed. They also claim that there will be less agression which I think is not accurate at all, if you have bred a breed for 100's or years to fight dogs, cutting the balls will not erase what is in its DNA. For all regular pet owners that just want a companion, I think it is the best solution to do neutering but I still think waiting a bit is the best solution, however, everyone is entitled to their opinions don't you think?


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

I would like to add that the rescues that we have are all altered as there is no need in accidents with animals that are of unknown heritage no matter how great a pet they are.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

GAPITS said:


> I did not vote on your poll due to the main reason for myself not to alter is the fact that we are extremely involved in showing with different registries and none of these registries will allow you to show and gain points toward titles with an altered animal in the conformation ring. The original purpose of conformation shows and similar events was to judge brood stock against the registry standard to find the best stock structurally to further the breed.


I will add a option for you GA....I can't believe I forgot showing...LOL


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

gtnotw said:


> well im not nuetering my dog, for a couple reasons.
> Hes already not as active as I want him to be. and i need a very active pet cuz i run alot. My dog sleeps so much without nueter, that amount will probably increase if i nueter him.
> thier arent no fertile females around on my acreage, apart from coyotes lol, and i dont think my dog will go for that.


Neutering will not affect the energy level of the dog, that is a myth every dog is different. My dog was neutered at 5 months and at 1 year he could go for a 5 mile hike and come back to the yard and run circles like a mad man as long as the weather is not hot. IF you have a lazy dog that is a result of the bloodline not a result of his sexual maturity. Like I stated before, every dog is different and they cannot be treated under one generalization.


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks, I voted  Would also like to add that David is completely correct in the statement that it is not a guarantee that altering a dog will change its activity level in any way. We have a pointer/apbt and she is 100 miles an hour all the time and has been altered since we got her 3 years ago. She has not gained any excess weight and stays as fit as any other dog on the yard.
I do work very hard to make sure that there are no "accidents" that will produce unplanned pregnancies and it is not always easy to do, so if someone isn't involved in events that require it and intends on keeping the dog as a pet then it is probably best that they are s/n as the pet over population problem is tremendous and needs to put in check. Hundreds of thousands of cute puppies die every year in shelters across the country.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

GAPITS said:


> Thanks, I voted  Would also like to add that David is completely correct in the statement that it is not a guarantee that altering a dog will change its activity level in any way. We have a pointer/apbt and she is 100 miles an hour all the time and has been altered since we got her 3 years ago. She has not gained any excess weight and stays as fit as any other dog on the yard.
> I do work very hard to make sure that there are no "accidents" that will produce unplanned pregnancies and it is not always easy to do, so if someone isn't involved in events that require it and intends on keeping the dog as a pet then it is probably best that they are s/n as the pet over population problem is tremendous and needs to put in check. Hundreds of thousands of cute puppies die every year in shelters across the country.


Pointer/APBT jeez I bet you that dog is like energizer bunny, it probably has a good nose as well right? Those dogs are so smart and athletic, I am fan of them but too much energy for my household


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Neutering will not affect the energy level of the dog, that is a myth every dog is different. My dog was neutered at 5 months and at 1 year he could go for a 5 mile hike and come back to the yard and run circles like a mad man as long as the weather is not hot. IF you have a lazy dog that is a result of the bloodline not a result of his sexual maturity. Like I stated before, every dog is different and they cannot be treated under one generalization.


I agree with you David!

My female is spayed and she is WIDE open. I have never met a dog with this much energy!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I have spayed and neutered 4000 [thousand] dogs in my life and never saw a difference in drive or activity. some have gained weight but they would have anyways. everything should be spuetered if its not being shown. and thats the opinion of a rescue guy!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

redog said:


> I have spayed and nuetered 4000 [thousand] dogs in my life and never saw a difference in drive or activity. some have gained weight but they would have anyways. evrything should be spuetered if its not being shown. and thats the oppinion of a rescue guy!


:goodpost: I'm with you :goodpost:


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

redog said:


> I have spayed and nuetered 4000 [thousand] dogs in my life and never saw a difference in drive or activity. some have gained weight but they would have anyways. evrything should be spuetered if its not being shown. and thats the oppinion of a rescue guy!


I agree with you 1000000000% That is why a rescue doesn't set foot in this house without being spayed or neutered.


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

davidfitness83 said:


> Pointer/APBT jeez I bet you that dog is like energizer bunny, it probably has a good nose as well right? Those dogs are so smart and athletic, I am fan of them but too much energy for my household


Yeah she is quite the dog, her name is Crazy and that is because that is exactly what she is, lmao.... She came to us when I was employed by a vet that had the local a/c contract for emergencies. She was trapped and hauled in to their facility and due to an accident on their part (not locking a guillotine style door) she was attacked by another dog and had her back stifles chewed to pieces. She was hauled to our clinic since she was still on her stray hold and we patched her up just to find out that once she recovered from the trauma and anesthesia she was as feral as any we had ever seen. I spent the next several months sitting on the floor of her kennel and was able to touch her after about 70 days. So since I was the only one that could touch her when they sent over the euth order and I had so much love and care invested in her, I had a new dog, lol.... She is still afraid of people in general (she is 100% flight, not one little ounce of aggression) but has taken to our family so she it seems has gained a forever home


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I got my first Chi fixed...3 years ago. The poor girl STILL has the thread they use for stiches inside her! I can see it! After that episode, I decided it wasnt worth it at all! I can do the diaper thing and I keep a watchful eye on my dogs in heat. And now that Im interested in showing, Im glad I didnt spay Maile


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

redog said:


> I have spayed and nuetered 4000 [thousand] dogs in my life and never saw a difference in drive or activity. some have gained weight but they would have anyways. evrything should be spuetered if its not being shown. and thats the oppinion of a rescue guy!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

I couldn't agree more! I have seven in my house that are all altered and every dog I have helped rescue/adopt has been altered. There are 100 studies about possible health/weight/drive issues that say 100 different things but the very most important fact, IMHO, is the countless lives saved by NOT BREEDING!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

GAPITS said:


> Yeah she is quite the dog, her name is Crazy and that is because that is exactly what she is, lmao.... She came to us when I was employed by a vet that had the local a/c contract for emergencies. She was trapped and hauled in to their facility and due to an accident on their part (not locking a guillotine style door) she was attacked by another dog and had her back stifles chewed to pieces. She was hauled to our clinic since she was still on her stray hold and we patched her up just to find out that once she recovered from the trauma and anesthesia she was as feral as any we had ever seen. I spent the next several months sitting on the floor of her kennel and was able to touch her after about 70 days. So since I was the only one that could touch her when they sent over the euth order and I had so much love and care invested in her, I had a new dog, lol.... She is still afraid of people in general (she is 100% flight, not one little ounce of aggression) but has taken to our family so she it seems has gained a forever home


thats a beautiful dog, I am very glad the story had a happy ending. The dog looks ripped :clap:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I got my first Chi fixed...3 years ago. The poor girl STILL has the thread they use for stiches inside her! I can see it! After that episode, I decided it wasnt worth it at all! I can do the diaper thing and I keep a watchful eye on my dogs in heat. And now that Im interested in showing, Im glad I didnt spay Maile


My chi was neutered at 8 months old and he was crying for a whole day because of the pain and it did not help they gave him a rabies shot without my permission at the same time  I felt so bad for the little guy.


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

All of my dogs right now are spayed/neutered. I have a new puppy coming in December, and she will not be spayed until we finish her conformation title. After she is finished I will have a hard decision as to whether we spay her, or consider breeding her. I have very high standards and criteria for dogs that I *may* breed, I haven't had a dog pass all my standards yet, I'm still waiting for that right dog


----------



## HART (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm deciding against neutering this time. Every Dog i have owned has been spay or neutered. I have no real reason behind not doing so this time. I'm kinda on the fence as to benifits for either.

I guess maybe in the future i may breed him. He's beautiful and i wouldnt mind having another just like him. He is very good natured and loves all other animals ...hell he listens to my kids better then me sometimes! lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

HART said:


> I'm deciding against neutering this time. Every Dog i have owned has been spay or neutered. I have no real reason behind not doing so this time. I'm kinda on the fence as to benifits for either.
> 
> I guess maybe in the future i may breed him. He's beautiful and i wouldnt mind having another just like him. He is very good natured and loves all other animals ...hell he listens to my kids better then me sometimes! lol


Is he registered?

Are you going to show him or do any sports with him?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I will neuter my boy after he's 2 years old (Jan. '10). From all that I have read, it seems like waiting til he's reached 2 years is the better time to do it. In addition, I have to anyways, because my city requires it on all Rottweilers and pitbulls - or pitbull "looking" dogs.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Both Monkey and Sadie are altered. I wish they were altered like the dog in the movie Bolt LOL


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Neutering will not affect the energy level of the dog, that is a myth every dog is different. My dog was neutered at 5 months and at 1 year he could go for a 5 mile hike and come back to the yard and run circles like a mad man as long as the weather is not hot. IF you have a lazy dog that is a result of the bloodline not a result of his sexual maturity. Like I stated before, every dog is different and they cannot be treated under one generalization.


really, I was told otherwise. But i do accept skepticism. I said it objectively and i appologize for the sources that gave me that information were not the most reliable. I didnt mean my dog is super lazy, hes still a puppy. 4.5 months. hes active, sleeps alot tho. He just chills on the acreage most of the time when im not with him. 
Hes a good lookin pup, good gene pool. 
Im still not sure if ima nueter him but i dont see why i should, because hes not around dogs that he can impregnate.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

gtnotw said:


> really, I was told otherwise. But i do accept skepticism. I said it objectively and i appologize for the sources that gave me that information were not the most reliable. I didnt mean my dog is super lazy, hes still a puppy. 4.5 months. hes active, sleeps alot tho. He just chills on the acreage most of the time when im not with him.
> Hes a good lookin pup, good gene pool.
> Im still not sure if ima nueter him but i dont see why i should, because hes not around dogs that he can impregnate.


Well a bitch in heat can smell him I think I read as far as 2 miles a way so don't be surprised if your boy is trying to escape your house to go mate with one. If you aren't planing on doing any shows or sports I would neuter the dog by 2 the latest.


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

I am planning to do sports with him. not this year though, when hes about 2. My acreage is fenced. 
He knows he cant leave the property, he never has. I never put him on a leash eithier. But this is my first pitbull, he most likely wont run off. But im not sure, He never goes anywhere without me. do you think with age he will disobey my rule that says not to leave past the fenced area?


thanks for replying


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

gtnotw said:


> I am planning to do sports with him. not this year though, when hes about 2. My acreage is fenced.
> He knows he cant leave the property, he never has. I never put him on a leash eithier. But this is my first pitbull, he most likely wont run off. But im not sure, He never goes anywhere without me. do you think with age he will disobey my rule that says not to leave past the fenced area?
> 
> thanks for replying


You must understand the athletic ability of the breed. If the guy wants to get out and there is a 8 foot wall he will sure find a way, they can climbwalls, hope fences, climb trees, dig holes under the fence I have seen them do it all. I would never leave my house without having a leash on the dog, I don't know who I am going to run into in the street or what might catch his attention. These guys are part terrier with high prey drive, he might see a cat or a squirrel and forget you are in the picture. Also accidents can happen and then you might end up loosing the pup, be really careful :rain:


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> You must understand the athletic ability of the breed. If the guy wants to get out and there is a 8 foot wall he will sure find a way, they can climbwalls, hope fences, climb trees, dig holes under the fence I have seen them do it all. I would never leave my house without having a leash on the dog, I don't know who I am going to run into in the street or what might catch his attention. These guys are part terrier with high prey drive, he might see a cat or a squirrel and forget you are in the picture. Also accidents can happen and then you might end up loosing the pup, be really careful :rain:


yeah, hes not really into chasing things except for my nieghbors gsd when they play with eachother.
But about the leash. I ment when i leave the house i dont leash him. When i go on walks i have to leash him by law in some parks. I didnt make myself clear.
About prey drive, I havent seen that in him at all. he ignores all animals apart from dogs. He loves to play with my nieghbors gsd. 
but maybe its because hes a puppy. is that maybe why?


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

both angel and bam have been altered, i didnt like bloody menstrual cycles and i didnt like bam running off to get laid and gettin hit by a car, didnt sound good


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

intensive said:


> both angel and bam have been altered, i didnt like bloody menstrual cycles and i didnt like bam running off to get laid and gettin hit by a car, didnt sound good


I thought you were going to say I didn't like Bam running of and getting laid when I can't LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I put because I don't want to..... I have a few dogs that are intact and they are just pets. There is nothing wrong with keeping intact animals, This is where all that mandatory S/N crap starts being passed by local Gov. If I want my dogs intact and I have my reasons, then I should not feel bad for my choice even if they are pets. Responsibility is the key, Because I have intact dogs I take precautions that they do not get bred, so if I am responsible why do I have to have them fixed?

Don't get brain washed by the S/N is the only way to be responsible if you have a pet.

JMO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> I put because I don't want to..... I have a few dogs that are intact and they are just pets. There is nothing wrong with keeping intact animals, This is where all that mandatory S/N crap starts being passed by local Gov. If I want my dogs intact and I have my reasons, then I should not feel bad for my choice even if they are pets. Responsibility is the key, Because I have intact dogs I take precautions that they do not get bred, so if I am responsible why do I have to have them fixed?
> 
> Don't get brain washed by the S/N is the only way to be responsible if you have a pet.
> 
> JMO


I agree to an extent with ya. Not everyone is willing to dedicate time, training and the responisibility that you do. A lot of people think they are responsible and think they can handle a male when a female is in season on the block... when it really happens the male dog gets on their nerves and they give it the boot to the back yard. That's where the escapes happen and accidental litters. I wish there were some kinda pre screening method to chose who can handle the responsibility and who cannot.


----------



## HART (Oct 15, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Is he registered?
> 
> Are you going to show him or do any sports with him?


No he isn't registered. I wouldn't even know how to register him. I dont know his parents or anything. I got him from a buddy who wanted get rid of him because he wasn't ready for such an active puppy. These dogs need allot of attention and love and he just couldn't give that with his schedule so i took him off his hands.

He is liscenced through the state ... like rabies and what not.

Can i still register him?

As far as sports go i wouldn't even know where to begin. I have never seen any dog sports around here like what i have been reading on here. I would be interested if i could just find where to start. There is a 6 1/2 foot , maybe higher, block wall in my back yard. If i stand on the other side and call him, over he goes. Its pretty fun.

So if you guys can point me in the right direction i am all ears. But i wont neuter him.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Both of my girls are altered. Belle is altered because she is a rescue and was required to be, but i would have regardless. Rudi is altered because I wanted her altered. She doesn't have a ped, and i'm not planning on showing her obviously, she has no ped, and if I do any kinds of sports with her, it will obv be purely for fun and so i can have experience.

my next dog will be a show/sports dog so they will not be altered until they are retired, or maybe not at all. I feel better knowing my girls are fixed, i dunno why. I am very responsible, but anything can happen and I haven't had any bad experiences with altering so it seemed like a good idea


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

HART said:


> No he isn't registered. I wouldn't even know how to register him. I dont know his parents or anything. I got him from a buddy who wanted get rid of him because he wasn't ready for such an active puppy. These dogs need allot of attention and love and he just couldn't give that with his schedule so i took him off his hands.
> 
> He is liscenced through the state ... like rabies and what not.
> 
> ...


I just read that he's a pit/mastiff mix?

WHy would you breed a mix breed dog? You can go to the shelter and get one from there.


----------



## HART (Oct 15, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I just read that he's a pit/mastiff mix?
> 
> WHy would you breed a mix breed dog? You can go to the shelter and get one from there.


Well for one he is a really good dog. Also he is beautiful. Looks all apbt. Why not breed him?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

HART said:


> Well for one he is a really good dog. Also he is beautiful. Looks all apbt. Why not breed him?


this is the most terrible excuse I have ever heard in my life. Just because it's a good dog does not mean it's worthy of breeding especially with all of the problems that these dogs have this day. Just because a dog is pretty and "looks all apbt" doesn't mean that it needs to be bred either. You sir, churn my stomach and are a prime example as to why we are fighting the issues we have today with our breed type.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sully has been fixed, he is a rescue so it's a must. I would've anyways because i would not want to contribute to the thousands of this breed and mixed that are in shelters.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> this is the most terrible excuse I have ever heard in my life. Just because it's a good dog does not mean it's worthy of breeding especially with all of the problems that these dogs have this day. Just because a dog is pretty and "looks all apbt" doesn't mean that it needs to be bred either. You sir, churn my stomach and are a prime example as to why we are fighting the issues we have today with our breed type.


I dont really think he means it in a bad way, there a lot of people that do not much about breeding or dog genetics in general. I wouldn't assume that he is totally saying in a malicious way. I know plenty of people that would breed a dog based on looks without really honestly understanding what it takes to breed, at what age and what kind of specimens you would need in a breeding program. I think we should help educate other members, we have a lot of problems with dog fighting and dog fighters that are still committing animal cruelty. We also have people breeding for big heads and short stocky bodies, I think this member was just being honest with his statement. This is the time when we can help someone have a possitive learning experience. :woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> I dont really think he means it in a bad way, there a lot of people that do not much about breeding or dog genetics in general. I wouldn't assume that he is totally saying in a malicious way. I know plenty of people that would breed a dog based on looks without really honestly understanding what it takes to breed, at what age and what kind of specimens you would need in a breeding program. I think we should help educate other members, we have a lot of problems with dog fighting and dog fighters that are still committing animal cruelty. We also have people breeding for big heads and short stocky bodies, I think this member was just being honest with his statement. This is the time when we can help someone have a possitive learning experience. :woof:


i know that Dave, but it's not a good reason to breed, malicious or not. I will help this member in every way possible, it's just really frustrating hearing this mumbo jumbo coming from someone who doesn't look at the bigger issues that the entire world is facing with our type of dogs.


----------



## HART (Oct 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> this is the most terrible excuse I have ever heard in my life. Just because it's a good dog does not mean it's worthy of breeding especially with all of the problems that these dogs have this day. Just because a dog is pretty and "looks all apbt" doesn't mean that it needs to be bred either. You sir, churn my stomach and are a prime example as to why we are fighting the issues we have today with our breed type.


Wow ... i dint think i would get flamed just for stating my opinion. I'm not a breeder. Nor do i ever want to be. I was just saying he is a good dog and i dont see why anyone wouldnt want a puppy like him. I dont compete, or show, or fight dogs. I am just a family guy with a really great dog.

If you are going to assume the worst in everyones post then maybe you shouldnt post. I am sorry you read into my reply wrongly.

Also if you read my first post i said MAYBE, one day, i would breed him.

I'm not in this for a PURE breed blah blah ... i am in this for a good dog. A family dog and to show people that pits are great animals and maybe help erase that bad rep our dogs get.

But hey thx for the reply anyway.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

HART said:


> Wow ... i dint think i would get flamed just for stating my opinion. I'm not a breeder. Nor do i ever want to be. I was just saying he is a good dog and i dont see why anyone wouldnt want a puppy like him. I dont compete, or show, or fight dogs. I am just a family guy with a really great dog.
> 
> If you are going to assume the worst in everyones post then maybe you shouldnt post. I am sorry you read into my reply wrongly.
> 
> ...


Hart, just because you have a great dog does not mean that you will produce great dogs. It takes years of research to produce a dog.

Yeah I can tell you're not in it for a PURE breed blah blah blah, but you have to have a purpose and just because your dog is good and pretty does not make it worth it for the entire nation.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm not going to give the shelter BS excuse. It's much larger than that. Even though your dog is a bull dog and mastiff cross, it looks like a bulldog it will get put down with all of the other dogs that look like bulldogs to the government. You don't need to show, weight pull, or ect. All you really need is a personal goal such as maybe a certain job around your house.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Uhh my dog isn't neutered or spayed. She's not spayed or neutered because I guess my sister didn't want her to be? I really don't know why.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> i know that Dave, but it's not a good reason to breed, malicious or not. I will help this member in every way possible, it's just really frustrating hearing this mumbo jumbo coming from someone who doesn't look at the bigger issues that the entire world is facing with our type of dogs.


I agree with your point 100%, people just have to be educated. A lady down the road from my house has a tiny chi girl and asked me if I wanted to breed my male. I told her my dog was neutered, I am 90% sure that she did not notice my dog has an over bite, weak pasterns and that breeding both dogs wouldn't accomplish anything. I can't be mad at the lady because she just doesn't know any better. it is the same instance when I walk into Petco and I see people buying Purina or those terrible brands. I just want to set up a booth and educate people on the poison they are feeding their dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HART said:


> Wow ... i dint think i would get flamed just for stating my opinion. I'm not a breeder. Nor do i ever want to be. I was just saying he is a good dog and i dont see why anyone wouldnt want a puppy like him. I dont compete, or show, or fight dogs. I am just a family guy with a really great dog.
> 
> If you are going to assume the worst in everyones post then maybe you shouldnt post. I am sorry you read into my reply wrongly.
> 
> ...


If your not a breeder then do not breed your dog! This is why shelters are full of dogs and dogs are running the streets getting into trouble. Every jo schmo out there has a dog who is a good dog and why not breed them, everyone should have a good dog just like him. Oh never mind any health issues or genetic defects the dog might have, never mind the temperaments problems that can pop up, never mind all the hard work and money real breeders put in...... I am sure you can do a better job by breeding your mutt!

OMG! I am going to go beat my head against the wall for a bit....... :hammer:



davidfitness83 said:


> I agree with your point 100%, people just have to be educated. A lady down the road from my house has a tiny chi girl and asked me if I wanted to breed my male. I told her my dog was neutered, I am 90% sure that she did not notice my dog has an over bite, weak pasterns and that breeding both dogs wouldn't accomplish anything. I can't be mad at the lady because she just doesn't know any better. it is the same instance when I walk into Petco and I see people buying Purina or those terrible brands. I just want to set up a booth and educate people on the poison they are feeding their dogs.


:goodpost:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I agree with your point 100%, people just have to be educated. A lady down the road from my house has a tiny chi girl and asked me if I wanted to breed my male. I told her my dog was neutered, I am 90% sure that she did not notice my dog has an over bite, weak pasterns and that breeding both dogs wouldn't accomplish anything. I can't be mad at the lady because she just doesn't know any better. it is the same instance when I walk into Petco and I see people buying Purina or those terrible brands. I just want to set up a booth and educate people on the poison they are feeding their dogs.


dang bro... I really felt that post. Well put. You can't fix stupid, but you can teach the ignorant


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> If your not a breeder then do not breed your dog! This is why shelters are full of dogs and dogs are running the streets getting into trouble. Every jo schmo out there has a dog who is a good dog and why not breed them, everyone should have a good dog just like him. Oh never mind any health issues or genetic defects the dog might have, never mind the temperaments problems that can pop up, never mind all the hard work and money real breeders put in...... I am sure you can do a better job by breeding your mutt!
> 
> OMG! I am going to go beat my head against the wall for a bit....... :hammer:
> 
> :goodpost:


thank you, by the way I don't know if you ever got the voicemail I left you?


----------



## HART (Oct 15, 2009)

I understand why you all take is so serious. Specially some of you that are breeders. All i am saying is please dont take my intentions so serious. I was just saying its a maybe. But in this town i live in its more likely i will not. I'm sorry if i hurt anyones feelings about it but you have see it from my end of the spectrum too. i dont know everything. I am willing to learn and take what i learn and spread it. This town needs it. There are allot of idiots in this town with pits just cuz they think its cool. I AM NOT one of those people. I mean well, take very good care of my animals.

So rather then calling my dog a mutt or calling me out why not explain it all to me, teach me. help me make an edgucated decision. This is the first un altered pup i have owned.

I had no idea that by just saying Maybe, one day, i would get this response.

I normally wouldnt listen to this and would tell you thx and just not come back. BUT i want to learn so i can provide the best for my dog and learn more. So i humbly swallow my pride and appologize.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have all unaltered dogs.

2 I have competition goals for and hopefully a future breeding plan for. 

I have 2 females that have no breeding future at all, but I usually own no males and personally don't spay/neuter my dogs unless really needed. I am fine keeping them separate if I happen to have a male. 

I also have 1 female who has been bred once and has one more planned breeding and then thats it for her.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

HART said:


> I understand why you all take is so serious. Specially some of you that are breeders. All i am saying is please dont take my intentions so serious. I was just saying its a maybe. But in this town i live in its more likely i will not. I'm sorry if i hurt anyones feelings about it but you have see it from my end of the spectrum too. i dont know everything. I am willing to learn and take what i learn and spread it. This town needs it. There are allot of idiots in this town with pits just cuz they think its cool. I AM NOT one of those people. I mean well, take very good care of my animals.
> 
> So rather then calling my dog a mutt or calling me out why not explain it all to me, teach me. help me make an edgucated decision. This is the first un altered pup i have owned.
> 
> ...


A lot of people do get pretty opinionated when it comes to bringing pups into this world. It's a bigger responsibility then what you have on your hands now, and just think of how many lives you are dealing with.

Most of the folks on here may come at you pretty hard, but if you notice it is usually in regards of people doing irresponsible things with their dogs and then blaming everyone but themselves, and in other situations people that want to breed their dogs, without a goal that benefits the breed. I will try and make sure people back off when it comes to calling this that and all, but I hope that this last post of yours was written with sincerity, because this situation is not one that should be taken lightly.

Just think of how many people are on this site. I just looked at how many members have logged in over the last 24 hours.. More than 182. So if we have that kind of traffic, we expect there to be newcomers and people seeking advice about a bad situation, etc, so the site itself continues to grow, and youre one mind changed....

I hope that you can take what's in this thread as more of a learning experience then anything, and stick around the site and become a part of the great community we have here. I think that once you really understand why people get passionate about certain subjects, the more insight you will have and the more you will feel the same way about some things.


----------



## porkchopsMommy (Oct 20, 2009)

ALL the Dogs that I Rescue (and cats) Are Fixed Before they Leave. 
Mainly Because They are ALL mutts and We dont Need anymore Pups in the shelter.

My adult Staffie, We decided to Fix Her Because of Some Fear based aggression issues.
(Barks and Growls out of Fear and SHAKES uncontrollably. Never Bites Only Head Butts!)
We want the "Pit" & "Staffie" breeds to Have Good Qualities, What she has ISNT a Good quality.
(not sure if Its Just because of how she was raised, she was beaten, or If it was in her Blood. Her sister Was The kind who would Turn on you for No reason, after licking you in the face. Unfortunately Someone Thought she would Make a GREAT Breeder  She is a Brindle. )

Anyway, My big Girl was around 2 when we had it done and now shes a Couch Potato LOL

Now with the New Puppy who is a Pit Mix. She will be fixed Soon. Probably By age 1.
That is if she can handle it.
We have to Take her to The vet soon (we just got her Early this Month)
Her breathing is Very Odd and she Breaths Fast.
She even has sleep apnea. She is Rather LARGE for Being 4 Months (Same size as our Staffie except Thinner) I want to Get her Fixed So we Will see if The vet says Its a Go.

Funny Thing is ANYTIME i have Our Big girl (AKA Porkchop) Out with me, She LOVES car rides, We find People Who Want to Breed Their Dogs With her!
And Its NOT because shes Pretty. Its because Of her Barking and Growling at them. And Because of Her Muscle Structure (shes one FIT couch Potato LOL )
That TRUELY Bothers Me, and Im SO Glad she is altered!

I hope That In the next 10 Years I can Find A Good Specimen For Showing and Breeding. But for Now These are My couch Potatoes (we Might try Some Weight Pulling though in a Few Months!)

(sorry This was So long )


----------

